# Ice  Machines



## north star (Oct 24, 2019)

*& * & * &*

Regarding the installation of Ice Machines in a commercial setting,
do any of you use \ require the Ice Machine to be indirectly connected
to the drainage system via a Floor Sink or other means or an
approved air gap [ * RE:* Section 801.2 in the IPC  ] ?

Thanks !

*& * & * &*


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes and the Health Dept. requires a three well sink.


----------



## classicT (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes, the drain is an indirect waste connection. Air gap req'd.

*UPC 801.3.3 Food-Handling Fixtures. *
Food-preparation sinks, steam kettles, potato peelers, ice cream dipper wells, and similar equipment shall be indirectly connected to the drainage system by means of an air gap. Bins, sinks, and other equipment having drainage connections and _used for the storage of unpackaged ice used for human ingestion, or used in direct contact with ready-to-eat food, shall be indirectly connected to the drainage system by means of an air gap._ Each indirect waste pipe from food-handling fixtures or equipment shall be separately piped to the indirect waste receptor and shall not combine with other indirect waste pipes. The piping from the equipment to the receptor shall be not less than the drain on the unit, and in no case less than 1/2 of an inch (15 mm).​


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Ditto!


----------



## north star (Oct 28, 2019)

*% ~ %*

O.K., ...Much Thanks to you all for your input !   

*% ~ %*


----------



## steveray (Oct 29, 2019)

And they usually miss the air gap being 2X pipe diameter....

802.2.1 Air gap. The air gap between the indirect waste
pipe and the flood level rim of the waste receptor shall be
not less than twice the effective opening of the indirect
waste pipe.


----------

